

Show HN: Starsling, a social goal-tracking site. Applying for YCS12 - jeffreykam
http://starsling.com/
Just wanted to tell everyone about our idea that we submitted.<p>We want to remain transparent in our process.<p>We have noticed a lot of people becoming interested in the quantified self with the release of such devices as the Jawbone UP, Nike Fuel Band, and the FitBit. We think there can be a better network for all of the people that currently use those devices and also people who want to manually track their progress.<p>Starsling will be a social goal tracking site where you can see how your friends are doing on their goals, give them motivation, and challenge or join your friends in their goals. Create goals such as Meditate 7 times a week, or read 48 books in a year. Starsling will also allow you to track your goals with or without the aid of such monitoring devices like the Jawbone UP and display your data in a helpful way.<p>If you have any feedback or thoughts please let us know!<p>jeffreykam &#38; gregsqueeb<p>http://starsling.com/
======
jeffreykam
Just wanted to tell everyone about our idea that we submitted.

We want to remain transparent in our process.

We have noticed a lot of people becoming interested in the quantified self
with the release of such devices as the Jawbone UP, Nike Fuel Band, and the
FitBit. We think there can be a better network for all of the people that
currently use those devices and also people who want to manually track their
progress.

Starsling will be a social goal tracking site where you can see how your
friends are doing on their goals, give them motivation, and challenge or join
your friends in their goals. Create goals such as Meditate 7 times a week, or
read 48 books in a year. Starsling will also allow you to track your goals
with or without the aid of such monitoring devices like the Jawbone UP and
display your data in a helpful way.

If you have any feedback or thoughts please let us know!

jeffreykam & gregsqueeb

<http://starsling.com/>

------
benologist
Asking strangers to spam endorsements about a site that doesn't exist sounds
like a foolproof plan.

~~~
gregsqueeb
Thanks for the feedback!

I guess our thought was that if you like the idea/would like to use something
like it you could tell Paul about it.

